# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Forumi ka probleme

## Jack Watson

Hapet shume ngadale ose nuk hapet fare.

----------


## Arben-30

Nuk hapet fare , na lujti menc , ne 700 Refresh hapet 2 here

----------


## Longarus

njejt me ndodh edhe mua

----------


## Nice_Boy

Ka sulme me DDOS!!

niemand

----------


## sulioti

me raste eshte shum e veshtirete hysh ose te depertosh brenda.po ma do mendja se ka shum ngarkes duhet te kete nje rrugzgjidhje per te pasur sa me shume shpejtesi ne rrjet.

----------


## SKIFTERI&12.05

hapet shum ngadale +ne faqen time me del maska e shokut tank nese e kaber aij at,her eshte teneqe.

----------


## ajzberg

> hapet shum ngadale +ne faqen time me del maska e shokut tank nese e kaber aij at,her eshte teneqe.


Jo nuk besoj se do ta bente nje gje te tille ''shoku tanku''pasi e njoh mire kete person.Edhe mua me ndodh shpesh qe nuk futem dot ne forum sidomos ne oret e para te mengjesit.Per kete duhet ta dine moderatoret e forumit.

----------


## mije

:buzeqeshje: un thash se kam probleme me rrjetin po shyqyre paska faj forumi ahahaha sa desha te nisem ne sulm tek pronarja internetit

----------


## Baptist

*Site Stats for forumishqiptar.com:* 

*Forumishqiptar.com has a traffic rank of: 
83,000   (5,880)* 
*Speed:  
Slow (64% of sites are faster), Avg Load Time: 3.3 Seconds*
Forumishqiptar.com was first registered on: 
16-Mar-2002.

----------


## drague

> Hapet shume ngadale ose nuk hapet fare.


ME  ato linja Absileshi qe keni ju shyqyr qe ju hapet. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Jo me drague se me keto linja ha[ej me pare.Deri dje bente XHOKO forumi lol.Sot dmth tani qe kam 15min ne pc eshte ne rregull.

----------


## prenceedi

> un thash se kam probleme me rrjetin po shyqyre paska faj forumi ahahaha sa desha te nisem ne sulm tek pronarja internetit


  Ti desh u nise ndersa une vajta. Shkova per lesh dhe u ktheva i qethur.

----------


## mije

> Ti desh u nise ndersa une vajta. Shkova per lesh dhe u ktheva i qethur.


ahhahahahaha te paskan marr me qafe  :mace e verdhe:  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## alnosa

> ME  ato linja Absileshi qe keni ju shyqyr qe ju hapet.


Ca thua mer !Edhe une qe ndoshta ne pune kam linjen nga me te shpejtat se jute gjithe  
ketu kam provuar te hyj dhe nuk kam mundur ,doja nje ore te hapej faqa po keshtu edhe nga shtepija .

----------


## white-knight

> ME  ato linja Absileshi qe keni ju shyqyr qe ju hapet.


z/znj drague

Ju lutem mos hidhni batuta ofenduese nda linjave shqiptare te internetit dhe nderkohe prisni pasi stafi po merret me ndreqjen e ketij problemi.

Stafi i forumit.

----------


## E=mc²

Problemi i FSH nuk eshte vetem se me zi hapet. Po kur e sulmojne mengjes dreke darke, kompania ku hostohet FSH, Albasoul dhe IRC, i ben restart ose e fik deri ne momentin qe vjen administratori te futet ne shell dhe te bllokoje IP qe sulmojne. Kjo gje nuk eshte hera e pare qe ndodh po ka disa kohe qe shfaqen probleme me hostimin, dhe si pasoje e trafikut te madh te userave ai space qe ngelet nuk e perballon dot kapacitetin qe ka. Mendoje se administratoret duhet te mendojne me seriozisht per shtimin e space ne hostim dhe te bejne dicka me te thjesht dhe komode, pasi ka filluar te behet e besdisshme pritja e hapjeve te nenforumeve dhe e index-it te forumit.

Shpresoje qe te kete nje zgjidhje dhe perfundim i problemeve te FSH.

----------


## m.g.q.n.t.v.

> Ti desh u nise ndersa une vajta. Shkova per lesh dhe u ktheva i qethur.


Leshin ta mbajti pronarja e internetit apo e more me vete kur u ktheve  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## OO7

> ME  ato linja Absileshi qe keni ju shyqyr qe ju hapet.


Mvje onash se e kom linjen 10MB. Forumi ka sulme prandaj nuk hapet.

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Muahhh Ku Je Ore Derman.shyqyr Qe Te Pam Ijer.ke Heq Dore Nga Chati Qe Ste Kemi Par Me?

----------


## MaDaBeR

Sidomos me IP e Albtelecom ka shume probleme, ka raste qe nuk hapet fare!

----------

